# logitech g213 tastatur verklebt - wie reinigenß



## Fillmore (9. Juli 2019)

*logitech g213 tastatur verklebt - wie reinigenß*

hallo forum,

heute gemütlich am battlefield zocken. dabei ist mir aber leider das bier links von der tastatur reingelaufen.
nun klemmt u.a. die shift taste. darum schreibe ich auch nur in klein.

darf man bei so einer tastatur die led tasten rausziehen zum reiningenß

die shift taste klebt total und kommt erst nach gefühlten drei sekunden wieder hoch.
kannst ja nix mit schreiben alter.

jemand nen tippß

danke1


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: logitech g213 tastatur verklebt - wie reinigenß*

Ja, keine Getränke neben der Tastatur lagern.
Ansonsten alles Tasten ausbauen und reinigen.
Tastatur aufschrauben und auch alles reinigen.


----------



## gekipptesBit (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: logitech g213 tastatur verklebt - wie reinigenß*

Mit Wodka säubern, mit Spritze zur Hilfe nehmen. Isopropanol hilft sehr wenig, Wodka löst besser.


----------



## JackA (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: logitech g213 tastatur verklebt - wie reinigenß*

Tastatur schnellstens aufschrauben und reinigen.
Wenn von der Flüssigkeit was auf die Leiterfolien gelangt ist, fangen die Leiter an zu oxidieren und du hast in Naher Zukunft mehr Probleme als nur klebende Tasten.
Versuchs mit Vodka, nimm vorher ein paar Schlücke selbst, damit du ruhiger wirst und dann Tastenkappen sauber abziehen (mit entsprechenden Werkzeug), aufschrauben, reinigen.


----------



## Fillmore (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: logitech g213 tastatur verklebt - wie reinigenß*

Hat prima geklappt.
Ich habe den Trick angewendet, die Taste mit der Büroklammer "rauszuhelbeln" und habe alles sorgfältig mit einem nassen Wattestäbchen gereinigt.

Läuft wie am ersten Tag


----------

